# Hho 2011 foals



## Gucci_b (28 November 2010)

Who's mare is due to foal in 2011 !!!!!

23rd April          Excited


----------



## Yorketown (28 November 2010)

I have a Warmblood foal due in May (Treliver Decanter x Clueless) and a Section D foal due in June (Derwen Trot On x Fagwyr Jan).  I can't wait as both stallions were perfect for the mares they were used on, I just hope the pairings translate into beautiful, healthy foals (preferably a Warmblood filly and a section D colt)!!


----------



## GinnieRedwings (28 November 2010)

I think there is a sticky up already about this - entitled 2011 breeding plan


----------



## chrissie1 (28 November 2010)

Haven't conntributed to the sticky, so here goes.
Having sold my Renkum Englishman mare (in foal to Groomsbridge May I due end feb) I have only one due.

Primitive Proposal due in May, out of a Monte Carlo mare, the 2010 PP foal from the Englishman mare was simply stunning, and the Monte mare had a fabulous foal by Don Ricoss in 2010, her first.

So one that is as nice as either of them would suit me just fine!


----------



## Maesfen (28 November 2010)

GinnieRedwings said:



			I think there is a sticky up already about this - entitled 2011 breeding plan 

Click to expand...

Not quite right Ginnie!  That's for breeding plans in 2011 so for foals due 2012, this is for foals due in 2011.

Will have to add my mare, Alamo Lough  ISH, (Loughehoe Guy x Skerry Flight) due to Maurice Minor (ID) due early April so quietly excited now as she's blooming nicely.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (28 November 2010)

Maesfen said:



			Not quite right Ginnie!  That's for breeding plans in 2011 so for foals due 2012, this is for foals due in 2011.

Will have to add my mare, Alamo Lough  ISH, (Loughehoe Guy x Skerry Flight) due to Maurice Minor (ID) due early April so quietly excited now as she's blooming nicely.
		
Click to expand...

I stand corrected - hadn't ventured there on account of having no foal due 2011 and no breeding plans either


----------



## Rollin (28 November 2010)

We have another pure-bred Cleveland Bay due  Afondale Highlander- Beamish Rosemary.

This year so far only 12 pure-breds registered and only 38 expected WORLDWIDE for the year.  It appears even fewer mares covered in 2010.


----------



## Aredis (28 November 2010)

Knaresborough Moon Dust, Cleveland Bay due April






To Penrhyn Dictator Premium Cleveland Bay Stallion


----------



## Aredis (28 November 2010)

Knaresborough Moonbeam, Cleveland Bay Premium Mare






due mid May to Timberlane Huckleberry, Cleveland Bay Premium Stallion


----------



## Aredis (28 November 2010)

Little Alice  SHB(GB)







Due late May to Kings Composer


----------



## eventrider23 (29 November 2010)

Cannot WAIT to see Little Alice's foal you lucky person!!!

I have just the one: Holme Park Venezia (HG Soloman x Consul x Amagun) in foal to my now deceased homebred, Esquimaux Zed (El Thuder x Beachtime x Sussex Diamond) and due 18th April.

This is V - with about 4.5 months to go!






and this is her hubby  - a VERY much anticipated baby and one of only 2 he has coming:











(this photo by Craig Payne photography)


----------



## Lgd (30 November 2010)

Just the one due late May, although knowing Peri it will be early June  as she was 14days over with number one and 12 days over with number 2.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (2 December 2010)

Hopefully all going well we have:

Ballyshan Diva(Ricardo Z X Carnival Night) Due to Russell.
Loch View Lass(Animo X Cabby) in foal to Lancelot.
Ballyshan Cleopatra(Cobra X VDL Arkansas) in foal to Eurocommerce Canturano.
Ballyshan Claudia(Lux Z X Diamond Lad) in foal to Mermus R.
Ballyshan Las Vegas(VDL Arkansas X Cavalier Royale) in foal to Manhattan.
Ballyshan Lux Important(Lux Z X Diamond Lad) in foal to Cobra.


----------



## Simsar (2 December 2010)

Hopefully we have

Book of Kells RID (Torspark Benidict x Paddy's Pride) X Avanti Amorous Archie RID
Starwort TB (Soviet Star x High Line) X Our ID colt Spyder
She's my Valentine TB (My Best Valentine x Petong) X Spyder
Not a Freak ISH (The Freak TB x Touchstone RID) X Spyder
Keltic Starfleet ISH (unkown breeding) X Primo Pageant TB
Star of Love TB (Cetic Swing x Morston) X Primo Peageant TB


----------



## Jackpotsstud (2 December 2010)

We have four due, with the first due early March.

Evita x Flamengold

Trixi x Flamengold

Belle x Rughavens Jackpot 

Julliette x Houdini @ Little Uncle

Keeping fingers x'd for everything to go well.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (2 December 2010)

Due March
Redfire Whirlwind AA (Nivadour Cardonne(fr) x Rosilis(fr)) to August Skyhawk - Appaloosa
Welsh Whirlwind PBA (Fiyah Pheonix x Copper Whirlwind II) to August Skyhawk
Red Whirlwind TB x App (Redhot Spot x Tequila Whirlwind) to August Skyhawk
May
Redhot Winter Whirlwind TB/Arab/App (Redhot Spot x Winter Whirlwind) to August Skyhawk
Ginny of Whirlwind TB/CB (Rubicund x Siriol) to August Skyhawk
Cyndia Arab (Chndaka x Coriana) to Deemonstrator Arab
Autumn Columbine Arab (Sheruggi x Autumn Copper Beech) to Deemonstrator
Winter Whirlwind AA x WelshCob (Silver Whirlwind x Tequila Whirlwind) to August Skyhawk
July
Classic Tango App (Centaur el Cid x Ms DominatorQuest) to August Skyhawk
August Chikara App (August Harrier x Errin Juno) to Deemonstrator


----------



## angrovestud (3 December 2010)

Tancred Arms Pictured with her sister in foal to Ricco and also Angrove Dance Girl all due March April


----------



## luckilotti (3 December 2010)

I have Kelly (KWPN) due to Furst Kiss in July 
and a PB welsh mare in foal to a TB stallion (whos dam is actually Tancred Arms pictured above!) due August.


----------



## koeffee (3 December 2010)

i have 4 due But!!!
Pandora(Kingston x Notaris), Abbey(Stonegrove Ace x Diamond), Rosie(Cellano x Aram) due to my old dallas stallion, My Trakehner mare Dina (Hienstriech x Chopstick) to Holmegrove Calypso.
Have two mares which were sold and deposits received but are still here and i can no longer get hold of the people who bought them so if they dont resell?
Annie By Animo to my Dallas stallion and Luna a lovely tb mare by Luso infoal to Murphys Irish Diamond.
And im trying to buy a Goodtimes x Ahorn mare infoal to a Winningmood son.


----------



## TomReed (3 December 2010)

Morningside Stud is expecting the following foals in 2011:

(26-03) Chien-Ming Wang m2s - Adessa m2s (Ulysses m2s x Iroko)

(08-04) Chien-Ming Wang m2s - Odessa (Iroko x Voltaire)

(15-04) Desir du Chateau - Condia m2s (Condios x Calvados)

(17-04) Desir du Chateau - Chippewa m2s (Apache d'Adriers x Condios)

(26-04) Abdullah - Berdiniki m2s (Verdi x Calvados)

(29-04) Wang Chung m2s - Vicky (Burggraaf x Quidam de Revel)	 	 

(03-05) Cassito - Harnita (Ahorn x Erdball xx) 	 

(12-05) Wang Chung m2s - Cherokee Bella m2s (Apache d'Adriers x Ekstein)

(15-05) Desir du Chateau - Utopia m2s (Calvados x Mytens xx)

(19-05) Ulysses m2s - Zia m2s (Londonderry x Condios)

(23-05) Ulysses m2s - Concordia m2s (Condios x Cor de la Bryere)

(25-05) Wang Chung m2s - Corniola (Corrado I x Renomee Z) 	 

(27-05) Abdullah - Benita m2s (Ulysses m2s x Ahorn)

(30-05) Conspiracy m2s -  Cheyenne m2s (Apache d'Adriers x Torus xx)

(02-06) Wang Chung m2s - Emerald Cruising m2s (Cruising x Clover Hill)

(09-06) Condios - Pandina Bella (Landino x Voltaire)

(15-06) Abdullah - Violetta Bella m2s (Ekstein x Landino)

(30-06) Wang Chung m2s - Bing Qing m2s (Hornet Rose x Ekstein)

(05-07) Wang Chung m2s - Vampire Slayer m2s (Ekstein x Cruising)

(05-07) Chien-Ming Wang m2s - Acondia m2s (Rubicell x Condios)

(06-07) Wang Chung m2s - Una Bella m2s (Ekstein x Landino)

(08-07) Ulysses m2s - Heresy m2s (Lanthano x Caramel xx)

(21-07) Desir du Chateau - A Bank Holiday m2s (Ekstein x Mytens xx)


----------



## skyboy (3 December 2010)

Mermus R -Kilcoltrim Jewel(Laughtons FlightxNebbiolo)
Chacco Blue-Cavimperius(CavalierxImperius)
Laughtons Flight-Kilcoltrim Society(Moscow SocietyxStrong Gale)
Mermus R-Kilcoltrim Kit(Clover BrigadexLaughtons Flight)


----------



## lily1 (3 December 2010)

I have a foal due on 30th May an Anglo Arab mare x Stanley Grange Royal Appointment its her first foal and i'm trying not to get too excited!


----------



## Whizz105 (4 December 2010)

My mare (Dales x) is in foal to Wolkenderry, due 1st week of March. Keeping everything crossed!!


----------



## imafluffybunny (7 December 2010)

I have 3 due June 

De Niro X Prince Thatch xx mare in foal to Royal Classic 
Royal Dance x Vatout mare in foal to Legrande
Saint Malo x Royal Dance mare in foal to Sempers Spirit


----------



## Tempi (8 December 2010)

My mare is in foal to SAMGirl's stallion, Vince (Gribaldi x Hofnar).  Shes due mid April so should think she will foal end of April if last time is anything to go by


----------



## welshdanash (8 December 2010)

Hey,
My RID mare (Glen Brae x Island King) is in foal to the amazing Avanti Amorous Archie. Really looking, forward to the the foal as it will be my first! Foal is due middle of June. The complication being I'm getting married at the end of May! Stay posted, it could get interesting! Haha!

Dan


----------



## Reindeer Rider (8 December 2010)

My very sensible 15.2 mare x FS Champion de luxe, due end of May. My first foal and trying not to get too excited.


----------



## haras (9 December 2010)

My mare is due mid - end of May, First foal for her and the stallion.

She is recovering from colic surgery, so it is something of a miricle that she has held the foal.







Marbon Medina x Eastworth Harri


----------



## berry (9 December 2010)

My mare is due 23rd April. She is in foal to a perlino tobiano so I have my fingers crossed for a palomino and white filly, but will prob get a buckskin colt lol, either way it will be a nice colour  .


----------



## Happy Hunter (14 December 2010)

Good luck Aredis!
I have no foals this year 
but breaking my last one next year (from My current CB mare - a new Full CB for Mum and I to share riding) 

Cant wait!


----------



## Aredis (15 December 2010)

Thank you , I am really hoping for a filly from Moonbeam to keep for future breeding.


----------



## gingerfilly (17 December 2010)

Well I have 4 foals hopefully  
2 section As
Thistleview Teleri  (cremello) X Morvanna Sibwrd (chestnut) 
Then Crimond Verona (Grey) X Morvanna Sibwrd (chestnut)
and 
Our first Section C's. Sired by our own stallion....Bodernog Efydd. This is our first foals by him so very excited 





Brynagoed Lady Georgina (Bay) X Bodernog Efydd (Pally)
Waxwing Rowena (Black) X Bodernog Efydd

First one due is Verona on the 5th April and then Its Georgina, then Teleri and then the one am very excited about Rowena. 

Hope everyone has lovely healthy foals


----------



## sport horse (17 December 2010)

Just two due:

Rosgan Irco Dora (Lars Irco G X Snowford Stoker) to Mylord Carthago

Genette Kervec (Laudanum x Double Espoir) to Cevin Z


----------



## emlybob (21 December 2010)

My belgium Warmblood mare in foal to wolkenderry, due end of April, very excited


----------



## jennygw (23 December 2010)

Very excited - my mare due 30th April - her second foal, my first.

Pembridge Copycat (TBxShire) to Grafenstolz (Trak)

Been told to expect a bay filly.


----------



## Umbrella (30 December 2010)

I have an IDx mare in foal to Merlin (Warmblood by Renkum Arturo) and she's due end June/beginning of July. It's my first foal as well as hers so fingers crossed it all goes smoothly. Still seems a long time to wait yet though!


----------



## hmc (1 January 2011)

My mares due 26th April. So excited its her first foal and ours!!


----------



## LadyRascasse (15 January 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			a VERY much anticipated baby and one of only 2 he has coming:











(this photo by Craig Payne photography)
		
Click to expand...

His other one is out of my TB mare Foxdale Lady (First Trump X Nordesta X Nordico) due 4th June


----------



## tikino (15 January 2011)

i have two due this year 

first on is my special mare skye's the limit x toux barnum x maurison  in foal to eurocommerce Singapore due may 29th

and DISAN KALICIA x Dynasty x criminal law in foal to eurocommerce Dubai due 6th july


----------



## Toast (15 January 2011)

None of my own this year, but at work heres we have:
Country HaHa (grade B) x AJ's Farbenfroh 
Connie (dressage mare) x Country Top Dollar
Country Spice (Lostock Blue mare) x Spotswood Jafeica
Will Hill Clover (Clover hill grade b mare) x Country Marksman
Country Capers (grade a mare) x Coded Country Gent
Country Dolly Mixture (part bred arab x welsh) x Springhills Bally Sensation
Country Double Sided (Homozygous mare by grade a stallion) x Furst Kiss


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (16 January 2011)

Toast said:



			None of my own this year, but at work heres we have:
Country HaHa (grade B) x AJ's Farbenfroh 
Connie (dressage mare) x Country Top Dollar
Country Spice (Lostock Blue mare) x Spotswood Jafeica
Will Hill Clover (Clover hill grade b mare) x Country Marksman
Country Capers (grade a mare) x Coded Country Gent
Country Dolly Mixture (part bred arab x welsh) x Springhills Bally Sensation
Country Double Sided (Homozygous mare by grade a stallion) x Furst Kiss
		
Click to expand...

ooo dotties should bequite nice, have you not got chole in foal this time? im amazed theres none by lenny she always puts something in foal to lenny, wilma and hannah arent grade B though


----------



## lozziehumphreys (20 January 2011)

I have...

1st April - Premiere (my baby girl - Pascal x World Classic) in foal to Keystone Rivallino
7th May - Deutsche Eiche (a VERY special 20 year old mare, rescued in Oct 2009 - Donnerhall x Pik Bube) in foal to Keystone Rivallino. Foal carried by Flirtation Itself
9th May - Whorl wind (Premi's dam - World Classic x Tower Walk) in foal to Furst Classico, for a full sibling to her CHAPS winning filly from 2008
12th June - Victoria Vribraldi (Gribaldi x Blazflug) in foal to Fidertanz
13th June - Deutsche Eiche x Samba Hit III. Foal carried by Mary B
14th June - Galaxie (Deutsche Eiche's daughter, Giorgione x Donnerhall) in foal to Wolkenderry
14th June - Petrushka (Pascal x Ramires) in foal to Woodlander Wawavoom - a guaranteed chestnut to join our extensive ginger herd!


----------



## jaynec (21 January 2011)

My 7/8th tb mare, who is a maiden this year is due on 7th June to Jumbo. She has Dallas and King of Diamonds in her sire's breeding. I'm getting quite nervous now, as I've never bred a foal before, as we've been too busy eventing...


----------



## Zijdeglans (23 January 2011)

These are expected (click the names for pictures):

Wodette B (Ferro x Chronos) x I.P.S. Tango (Jazz x Contango)
Zodette (Jazz x Chronos) x Amazing Star (Flemmingh x Ferro)
Samantha (Gribaldi x Blanc Rivage) x Sandreo (Sandro Hit x Flemmingh)
Resia (Gribaldi x Blanc Rivage) x I.P.S. Andretti (Special D x Sandro Hit)
Wafresia (Krack C x Gribaldi) x Metall (Ferro x G Ramiro Z)


----------



## shierbird (14 February 2011)

Crown extravagant mare (tb) in foal to deemonstrator stallion (arab)


----------



## DRSsporthorses (15 February 2011)

Two this season.

Due in April: Supreme Robin xx (Supreme Leader/Deep Run/Menelek) in foal to Lancelot
Due in May: Ballyrichard Lass (Furisto/Odin) also in foal to Lancelot


----------



## DW Team (15 February 2011)

Two both in foal to KWPN Amaretto M due in the next two weeks.


----------



## cedixon (15 February 2011)

Hello all, my mare Molly is due in a week.  I bought her November with no indication she was in foal, she is only 4 too.  I had it confirmed 6 weeks ago and this is my first foal!!!!!! and Molly's.  I have her on a livery yard and fortunately for me the owner breeds herself.  I have the books and still very nervous!!!!  I am considering taking my caravan down as I check her about 10.30 every evening but it's difficult to know what to do for the best.  She is a lovely traditional vanner cob and with the stallion unknown it will be a surprise. HELP all need it.


----------



## SwingHorse (22 February 2011)

We've had three born already, first was Jarcoha MA, out of by Ociosa, a filly sold in utero

 Jabalina MA. A filly by Ocioso and out of Escrivana, sold the day after she was born. 

Most recently we had another PRE, out of Espejuela, by Nabuco.


----------



## Gucci_b (27 February 2011)

cedixon 
maybe pop your question as a post


----------



## sybil (27 February 2011)

My old mare (she's 21) is expecting her first foal in the next week or so! She is 7/8ths TB, 1/8th ID (Jumbo Hirt x Duffy) and is in foal to a chunky coloured pony stallion (Keijan's Dreamcatcher). Hoping for something that has her eventing talent, his love of jumping and a bit more bone than she has- coloured would be nice too! Another mare on the yard is TB (can't remember how she is bred) in foal to A nice TB (Sugarfoot GB). Hopefully make a decent flat horse! x


----------



## rixtele (28 February 2011)

My coloured homozygous WBxTB mare (Honeypot Spiderman x Dianna) in foal to Johnson (Jazz x Flemmingh) due June. Can't wait!

Emma


----------



## sallyf (3 March 2011)

Dark bay filly by American Agent ex Enigma by Poetic Justice born 20th February
Black Filly by Groomsbridge May I ex Double Take by Renkum Englishman born 25th February


----------



## Simsar (5 March 2011)

sallyf said:



			Dark bay filly by American Agent ex Enigma by Poetic Justice born 20th February
Black Filly by Groomsbridge May I ex Double Take by Renkum Englishman born 25th February
		
Click to expand...

Photo's please. x


----------



## sallyf (5 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Photo's please. x
		
Click to expand...

Working on some new ones but some on the groomsbridge facebook page


----------



## sallyf (5 March 2011)

A couple of average ones to be going on with.
American Agent X Poetic Justice X Royal Clipper





Groomsbridge May I X Renkum Englishman X Tudorville


----------



## Simsar (5 March 2011)

Outstanding foals Sally. x


----------



## sallyf (6 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Outstanding foals Sally. x
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou i am pretty pleased with them and think they will be very smart when they have completely uncrumpled


----------



## sybil (11 March 2011)

Beautiful skewbald filly born at 5.55am 






SAM_0075 by endmoorexcalibur05, on Flickr

Keijan's Alislucara =D x


----------



## V1NN (11 March 2011)

Aww Sybil your filly is beautiful! how lovely. Have you got a name for her yet? x


----------



## sybil (11 March 2011)

Thankyou. Very proud of mum and foal  her name is Keijan's Alislucara (forgot to write that in my excitement of posting her pictures!)


----------



## Bendihorse (22 March 2011)

I am expecting a Baloubet Du Rouet baby on May 25th. Mum is by Radolin, her mum is by Coevers Diamond Boy. She jumped herself and had fabulous technique. Im really excited to meet baby! She bred a beautiful colt by Lux Z two years ago who I still have too.

Not sure who im going to breed to this year, or if its worthwhile with current market conditions...


----------



## Zijdeglans (23 March 2011)

The foals so far:

Great son of Resia (Andretti x Gribaldi), born on the 11th of March.






Grace Kelly (Amazing Star x Jazz), born on the 16th of March






And last but not least, Generation Odette (Oscar x Chronos), born on the 8th of February


----------



## woodlander (29 March 2011)

Wavavoom x Fuerst Heinrich
Wavavoom x Sao Paulo
Wavavoom x Mondriaan
Wavavoom x Markies
Wavavoom x Don Davidoff
Wavavoom x Synod pony
Wavavoom x Sect C
For Compliment x Dimaggio
For Compliment x Longchamp
For Compliment x Imperio
Imperio x Weltmeyer
Imperio x Bombay Sapphire
Dimaggio x Londonderry
Bordeaux x Margue H
Santana x Davignon
Santana x Resoluut
Santana x San Remo
Santana x Igor
Wavavoom x Stedinger
Wavavoom x De Nero
Wavavoom x Cor d'Alme
Ragazzo x Cevin Z


Ours...friends and relatives


----------



## AMH (14 April 2011)

One TB foal - With The Flow x Attishoe (Atraaf)
One WB foal - Urkel x Maximillian Saluut

TB due on 20th April, WB on 15th May. VERY EXCITED...


----------



## Doormouse (20 April 2011)

Sea Gipsy - born 26/3/2011 by un-named 3yo colt out of Miss Dougie (by ARD Douglas out of Zero Watt mare).


----------



## nullarbor (22 April 2011)

My eventing mare by More Pokey is due at the end of June to Wish Upon a Star.
My first foal and I am very excited!!


----------



## koeffee (25 April 2011)

my first colt of the year, Harley by Dont Forget JR(Dallas) out of Utelse x Celano x Aram. born 4am easter sunday


----------



## danni3 (25 April 2011)

My TB mare is due 15th June to Jersey (Equador x Voltaire) first foal for us both so very nervous!


----------



## danni3 (26 April 2011)

oops just realised got sires breeding wrong its Equador x Wasorka not Voltaire .. be difficult breeding 2 stallions  haha Voltaire was S. Grandsire


----------



## indie moo (24 May 2011)

my maiden mare is due in 2 weeks. last night she was acting strange she was putting her tail to the side and rubbing her bum on her hay net and standing close to the wall. walking around her stable also she was so loving normally she is moody. there was no baby this morning but her stable was a mess looks abit like she had a party is this a sign of a 2011 baby?


----------



## Aredis (28 May 2011)

Aredis said:



			Little Alice  SHB(GB)







Due late May to Kings Composer






Click to expand...

Twemlows called yesterday with the excellent news that Little Alice gave birth to a filly foal. Both mare and foal are fine and I will go to see them next week. Photos to follow.


----------



## Aredis (30 May 2011)

Here is Alice's filly foal by Kings Composer. Hope to go see her tomorrow at Twemlows and get some more pictures.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (3 June 2011)

We had a lovely filly at 11.30 tonight By Russel X Ballyshan Diva by Ricardo Z.Will post pics in the morning.


----------



## mistonia (16 June 2011)

we had an arab colt foal born yesterday morning.
A dark bay that i suspect will turn grey colt.  mum and baby doing well photos taken within the first 2-12 hours.  Within an hour of him on his feet he had learnt to buck lol.  So friendly  and needs to investigate what everything is lol  sire is rocians and dam jordan river.

sasha wondered what all the commotion was, not long up on his feet






phoebe was like ok and what is this












his nose is soo tiny 






little bit later on
















phoebe was enjoying her rest

too tiring for him





















he was trying to eat phoebes food must have been the mollassed chaff he smelt


----------



## nullarbor (1 July 2011)

My event mare by More Pokey has had a beautiful filly by WUAS. My first foal and the mares too!


----------



## Umbrella (8 July 2011)

Stella (IDx) gave birth to Sorrel at 1.25 am 7 July. Textbook birth and Mum and baby both well. Stella was a maiden at 17 so did very well!

Dad is Merlin a bay Warmblood (Son of Renkum Arturo)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...1708114397670.75403.1682385358&type=1&theater

Let me know if this pic link doesn't work and I'll have another go. (Stupid alert - I don't know how to embed a photo!)


----------



## Gucci_b (12 November 2011)

nullarbor 
who is your mare


----------



## rucky (22 November 2011)

Yorketown said:



			I have a Warmblood foal due in May (Treliver Decanter x Clueless) and a Section D foal due in June (Derwen Trot On x Fagwyr Jan).  I can't wait as both stallions were perfect for the mares they were used on, I just hope the pairings translate into beautiful, healthy foals (preferably a Warmblood filly and a section D colt)!! 

Click to expand...

I can picture out those little foals,and surely they'll be beautiful! Please do post some photo!


----------



## Yorketown (27 November 2011)

rucky said:



			I can picture out those little foals,and surely they'll be beautiful! Please do post some photo! 

Click to expand...

Well, I didn't get my Warmblood filly but I did get my Section D colt - both are beautiful (although I am biased) and healthy so can't really complain  

Yorketown Diplomat Born: 23/05/2011
Sire: Treliver Decanter, Dam: Clueless (Makrancos)





















Erddig Fox-Trot  Born: 04/06/2011 
Sire: Derwen Trot-On, Dam: Fagwyr Jan (Parcmorfa Ffraed)


----------



## Tashaesko01 (6 April 2020)

rixtele said:



			My coloured homozygous WBxTB mare (Honeypot Spiderman x Dianna) in foal to Johnson (Jazz x Flemmingh) due June. Can't wait!

Emma
		
Click to expand...

Hi Emma. 
Think i may know have this Mare. Would be amazing if we could have a chat and  have more info on her please. If its her she is know with me and doing really well.


----------

